# McCulloch Super Pro 81



## stinkbait (Sep 29, 2009)

I just picked this up on CL. Looks like a real nice saw. I talked with the owner and he said that it runs great and has good compression. I gave $70 for it. I thought that it was a good price, considering what it would have went for on ebay.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn nice saw and one hell of a deal!! Steve


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 29, 2009)

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> Damn nice saw and one hell of a deal!! Steve



Thanks Steve. I haven't gotten it in the mail yet. Probably won't until next week.


----------



## belgian (Sep 29, 2009)

that's a sweet deal ! I have a like new one but it's locked up, needing a new shortblock and piston.....grrrr


----------



## leeha (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet saw, Sweet deal.
Hope it shows up as expected.


Lee


----------



## Henry G. (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh crap I'm at work and cant see the pics. I love my SP81 hope you have good luck with it. Keep us updated....


----------



## crankster69 (Sep 29, 2009)

He's mailing it to you? He included the shipping in the 70? Wow!

Nice score. Good stuff.


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 30, 2009)

crankster69 said:


> He's mailing it to you? He included the shipping in the 70? Wow!
> 
> Nice score. Good stuff.



Yes he is mailing it to me, but that $70 doesn't include shipping. Shipping is about another $25. He has it boxed and it is supposed to leave either tomorrow or Friday. He will be emailing me the tracking #. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## crankster69 (Sep 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> Yes he is mailing it to me, but that $70 doesn't include shipping. Shipping is about another $25. He has it boxed and it is supposed to leave either tomorrow or Friday. He will be emailing me the tracking #. I will keep you guys posted.



How much luck have you had with CL folks being willing to mail you saws? Do most sellers agree to this?


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 30, 2009)

crankster69 said:


> How much luck have you had with CL folks being willing to mail you saws? Do most sellers agree to this?



I have had 2 so far that didn't want to ship me a saw. Most will though. I have got to start weaning myself from CL though because it is too easy to find deals that can't be past up.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I have had 2 so far that didn't want to ship me a saw. Most will though. *I have got to start weaning myself from CL though because it is too easy to find deals that can't be past up.*



That's not the problem, keeping all of them is. 


Don't worry, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Sep 30, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> That's not the problem, keeping all of them is.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I'm in the same boat.



Me TOO!!!

If you get in over your head, I'll give ya the $70 back........


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Sep 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I have had 2 so far that didn't want to ship me a saw. Most will though. I have got to start weaning myself from CL though because it is too easy to find deals that can't be past up.



i think you will be tickled to see what parts i have in the mcculloch product line on saturday at smilin possums home

since you are getting into mccullochs i may just surprise you with a special discounted offer for them parts too


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 1, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> i think you will be tickled to see what parts i have in the mcculloch product line on saturday at smilin possums home
> 
> since you are getting into mccullochs i may just surprise you with a special discounted offer for them parts too



I'll bring some deniro on Saturday. I have a Pro Mac 800 that needs quite a few parts.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 1, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I'll bring some deniro on Saturday. I have a Pro Mac 800 that needs quite a few parts.



Take inventory for me. I'm going to need an 800 carb setup and a few other things too. 

I guess you guys are going to make me go take a few pics. New thread in a few minutes.


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 1, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Take inventory for me. I'm going to need an 800 carb setup and a few other things too.
> 
> I guess you guys are going to make me go take a few pics. New thread in a few minutes.



Hurry with the new thread.


----------



## stipes (Oct 1, 2009)

*You did great!!!*



stinkbait said:


> I just picked this up on CL. Looks like a real nice saw. I talked with the owner and he said that it runs great and has good compression. I gave $70 for it. I thought that it was a good price, considering what it would have went for on ebay.



Nice lookin saw Bro...You got it at a great price...I seem them go high on fleabay....


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 1, 2009)

stipes said:


> Nice lookin saw Bro...You got it at a great price...I seem them go high on fleabay....



Thanks!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 1, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> Hurry with the new thread.



Sorry had to go get a 261 and 025 parts saw, and an anniversary present. She's been putting up with me for 6 years on Saturday.

No, the 261 jug is not up for grabs yet, and TRI955 and Moss Man are already in line.


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 8, 2009)

I got the SP81 in the mail yesterday. The saw is clean as a whistle and has monster compression. I tried to crank it without the comp release, like I do my PM700, and almost lost two fingers. The saw will crank and run, but probably needs a kit. The only major thing that I see that the saw needs is a front av mount under the gas tank. It also needs about a 28" roller-nose bar. Hopefully I will have it going next week some time. I have so many saws to work on, it's rediculous.


----------



## Henry G. (Oct 8, 2009)

The SP81's have monster compression when they are in good condition. I ripped the starter handle on mine after yanking it without the decomp pushed in. IMO Husky/Stihl don't make saws as good as these today, last of a great generation of classic saws. Its a torque monster too. Pulling a 28" bar will be no problem. The SP 81 will be your second favorite from now on, guaranteed! Please show cleaned up pics, cant wait!


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 8, 2009)

Henry G. said:


> The SP81's have monster compression when they are in good condition. I ripped the starter handle on mine after yanking it without the decomp pushed in. IMO Husky/Stihl don't make saws as good as these today, last of a great generation of classic saws. Its a torque monster too. Pulling a 28" bar will be no problem. Please show cleaned up pics, cant wait!



Will do.


----------



## Henry G. (Oct 8, 2009)

Heres a couple pics of mine:













And with my daughter,


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 8, 2009)

Yours doesn't have the full-wrap handle. I thought that all of them had that.


----------



## Henry G. (Oct 8, 2009)

No, I think west coast models didn't? Since my dad was a Mac engineer this saw was straight from the factory, no mods, stock since 1976. Just tuned by him. I havent touched the carb or settings since 1976. Never rebuilt, just 2 clutches recently, bar and chains. Once I let it sit for 3 years. Dumped the fuel, poured in fresh, started like 5th pull. Macs!


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 8, 2009)

That's a great story. I have always been very sentimental about family possessions. Hang on to that saw. Is that a 28" bar. I have seen those on ebay. I guess that I will have to get me one of them.


----------



## Henry G. (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, this is a NOS one I found on Ebay, quite a looker. 
I have new 20" and 2 loops of Carlton for it too.
Before that I had an worn 20" Oregon cheapo, the 28" is here to stay. 
I have 2 good loops of Carlton semi-chisel for it, and my 357xp pulls a 20" like crazy, so my 3 saw plan for now until I get a 372 is the 357xp, SP81, and my 394xp.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 8, 2009)

That line of McCullochs is one of my favorites.
PM850


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 9, 2009)

RandyMac said:


> That line of McCullochs is one of my favorites.
> PM850



That's a great pic of you Randy.


----------



## alpinecrick (Oct 9, 2009)

I be jealous.........the saw looks good.




Casey


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 25, 2011)

*Bringing My Own Thread Back From The Dead!*

It has been a good while since I started this thread. Not long after, I partially disassembled the saw to inspect and clean everything before use. What I found is that the piston had some scoring on the exhaust side. It wasn't too bad because the saw still had right at 150psi compression. Because it had scoring, I didn't want to run it that way in fear that it might get worse. Since that the scoring wasn't too bad, I figured that the cylinder would clean up, and I could just replace the piston and rings. While looking for a new piston, I found a good deal on a like new cylinder and crankcase. So, I bought that and have been buying a buttload of NOS part also. I plan to do a full rebuild. And get this, the cylinder that I bought will accept the electronic ignition, so no points on this saw. I guess you could say that it will be a SP81E now. I also plan on porting this saw like I did when I built my NOS 7-10. Here are some pics of what I have to work with.


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 25, 2011)

The new piston and rings have amazing quality.













Oh, and I got a NOS 28" bar for it


----------



## cpr (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice, looking forward to it.


----------



## little possum (Jan 25, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## rwoods (Jan 25, 2011)

Great minds thinks alike. Or is that simple minds??? When I gave my 850 project to *promac610*, I decided to rebuild my SP81E with my NOS cylinder and piston; the original is not scored but it looks like the plating is almost gone below the ports. I note you have the older 12 fin flywheel. I don't know which is best the 12 or the 24. I have the 24 but one of the fins is chipped. The only part I don't have is the air filter cover with the 81E decal, someone had substituted a PM800 cover. I purchased a nice 81 cover so that what I'll use.

I am very much interested in your porting so I'll be following your posts.

Thanks in advance. Ron


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 25, 2011)

rwoods said:


> I note you have the older 12 fin flywheel. I don't know which is best the 12 or the 24. I have the 24 but one of the fins is chipped.


 
I didn't know that there were two different flywheels. I will have to go look at all my spares and see if I have one of the 24 fin flywheels.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Mitchell, looking good. I'm sure that will be awsome when you get that finished.


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 25, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Hey Mitchell, looking good. I'm sure that will be awsome when you get that finished.


 
Thanks!

This will probably be next in line.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 25, 2011)

Thats another worthy project. 

I got a PM 700 on the line, might know by the weekend.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 25, 2011)

stinkbait said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This will probably be next in line.


 
I better go look in my garage tonight - that PM800 looks just like mine!!!


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 25, 2011)

rwoods said:


> I better go look in my garage tonight - that PM800 looks just like mine!!!


 
I haven't been to Tennessee since last May. Honest.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 25, 2011)

stinkbait said:


> I haven't been to Tennessee since last May. Honest.


 
Just messing with you. Mine doesn't have a gas cap.

McCulloch claims these put out more ponies than a PM850. Other than the design of the exhaust port I don't know what the internal differences are. I'm hoping a ported SP81 will outperform a stock PM800.

Check for a PM. Ron


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 25, 2011)

rwoods said:


> Just messing with you. Mine doesn't have a gas cap.
> 
> McCulloch claims these put out more ponies than a PM850. Other than the design of the exhaust port I don't know what the internal differences are. I'm hoping a ported SP81 will outperform a stock PM800.
> 
> Check for a PM. Ron


 
The PM800 does have an odd exhaust port. The is, I guess what you would call, a compression relief machined into the top of the port. I think that it would hurt overall performance. I didn't really like the design the first time I saw it. Why didn't they just put a compression release on there instead of altering the exhaust port. Does yours have the funny exhaust port since it has the compression release? The SP81 does not have that, so I think that it would be capable of higher compression than the PM800. My new SP81 cylinder doesn't have that funny exhaust port either. I will try and get some pics of both so people will know what we are talking about.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jan 26, 2011)

That was a very good deal for the SP 81. Was bidding on one this morning on ebay that went for just under $200, plus shipping.

Hal


----------



## rwoods (Jan 26, 2011)

stinkbait said:


> The PM800 does have an odd exhaust port. The is, I guess what you would call, a compression relief machined into the top of the port. I think that it would hurt overall performance. I didn't really like the design the first time I saw it. Why didn't they just put a compression release on there instead of altering the exhaust port. Does yours have the funny exhaust port since it has the compression release? The SP81 does not have that, so I think that it would be capable of higher compression than the PM800. My new SP81 cylinder doesn't have that funny exhaust port either. I will try and get some pics of both so people will know what we are talking about.


 
From post 33 at http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/150624-3.htm#post2503609 are my pictures of ports.





Ron


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 26, 2011)

rwoods said:


> From post 33 at http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/150624-3.htm#post2503609 are my pictures of ports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those pics show the ports well. Where did you get that NOS block?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 26, 2011)

stinkbait said:


> I just picked this up on CL. Looks like a real nice saw. I talked with the owner and he said that it runs great and has good compression. I gave $70 for it. I thought that it was a good price, considering what it would have went for on ebay.


 Trouble is, you never know what they will go for on ebay. It might be $15 or $500 depending on when it's on there. I sold 2 almost identical saws, one went for a great price, the other I got nearly nothing out of.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 26, 2011)

stinkbait said:


> Those pics show the ports well. Where did you get that NOS block?


 
My best eBay buy - $9.95. Regular MAC part seller didn't know what it was and listed it as unknown. I ask for bore measurement. Seller responded but didn't change description and no one else bid.

There was a recent one listed as a PM800. Seller said it was too late in the sale to change the description. He said he would advise the high bidder. It sold for $79.99. I believe if it was listed correctly it would have brought more.

Ron


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice CL grab. I've watched Ebay for a couple of years now, looking for a nice one, they usually bring $200 or more! Most of the ones from the west coast probably spent time in the woods, not a good history for a 30+ year old saw. 
I finally found two locally on CL. Was able to test drive, and haggle with the owners, now I'm an owner. SP 80 with aweome comp. and a PM 850, a little long in the tooth, but always runs, and still pulls pretty good. They BOTH need A/V cushions up front. The SP 80 is now my first pick for a firewood saw. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 26, 2011)

rwoods said:


> I note you have the older 12 fin flywheel. I don't know which is best the 12 or the 24. I have the 24 but one of the fins is chipped.


 


stinkbait said:


> I didn't know that there were two different flywheels. I will have to go look at all my spares and see if I have one of the 24 fin flywheels.


 
I looked through all my 10 series flywheels tonight and found that I did have one 24 fin flywheel. It's a lot heavier that the 12 fin. I think that I am going to stick with the 12 fin, mostly to keep the weight down.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 26, 2011)

All is looking well there Mitch, you should have yourself one heck of a saw there soon.


CT


----------



## mactodd (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a thought, but a heavier flywheel will make more torque. Won't rev as fast, but will make a difference on the longer bars.


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 26, 2011)

Well the carb that came on my SP81 is the fixed jet walbro sdc. And that's not gonna cut it for me. So, I have another sdc that is adjustable and that has a much bigger venturi.

Here is a pic of the fixed jet carb that came on the SP81.





Here is a pic of the new adjustable one that I will be using.





Here are some pics of the venturi. There is hardly no taper. It's as big as the sdc that's on my SP125.









I did have to swap out the fuel inlet on the new carb to one like that came on the SP81. It had a plastic inlet in there that wouldn't work with the factory SP81 fuel line.


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 30, 2011)

Headed out to the garage to do some work on the 81. Should make some decent progress today.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm curious how you managed to pull the fitting from that carburetor without destroying either, what's the secret?

Mark


----------



## promac850 (Jan 30, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I'm curious how you managed to pull the fitting from that carburetor without destroying either, what's the secret?
> 
> Mark


 
+190,482 What is the secret? I've tried to remove one before and broke it... :bang:


----------



## little possum (Jan 30, 2011)

Keep up the work Stinkbait! Seen a few Macs yesterday that reminded me of all that yella in them hills


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 31, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I'm curious how you managed to pull the fitting from that carburetor without destroying either, what's the secret?
> 
> Mark


 


promac610 said:


> +190,482 What is the secret? I've tried to remove one before and broke it... :bang:


 
I used a grease rag and a pair of lineman's pliers. The rag prevents damage to the fitting. Then just give the fitting a little twist back and forth to pull it out.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 31, 2011)

heimannm said:


> I'm curious how you managed to pull the fitting from that carburetor without destroying either, what's the secret?
> 
> Mark


 


promac610 said:


> +190,482 What is the secret? I've tried to remove one before and broke it... :bang:


 
Mitch,


I was contemplating doing that to that carb, but I didn't have the stones to do it, that carb was too new to ruin.

Nice work.


Chris


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 31, 2011)

Yesterday I managed to get some work done on the 81. I removed the crankshaft and connecting rod from the old engine because I will be using them in the newer cylinder. I was able to install the new piston assembly to the connecting rod and remove the old crank seals. I also started decarboning the exhaust port and cleaning up some casting marks to get ready to port it. The only thing that is limiting this saw is that the exhaust skirt on the piston is narrower than the intake. So I don't know how wide I will be able to go on the exhaust yet. I will post some more pis tonight.


----------



## stinkbait (Jan 31, 2011)

*Update*

I installed the new piston and rings onto the connecting rod tonight. Then I traced the exhaust port onto the piston skirt to see if I could widen it anymore. There wasn't a lot of room left, but I did widen it some and clean the rough casting marks up alot. I did not raise or lower the exhaust port any.


























I also assembled the cylinder and crankcase and installed the oiler.





I made some gaskets too.


----------



## little possum (Jan 31, 2011)

2 piece connecting rod?


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 1, 2011)

little possum said:


> 2 piece connecting rod?


 
Yep. All the 10 series saws have them. The big end has 20 needle bearings. The little end has none. The piston has two caged needle bearings and the pin is a press fit in the little rod end with no retaining clips.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like you polished the intake. Did you? If so, did you also enlarge it? Ron


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 1, 2011)

rwoods said:


> Looks like you polished the intake. Did you? If so, did you also enlarge it? Ron


 
I did enlarge it some, but mostly just cleaned up the casting marks.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you press the wrist pin or tap it out/in with something? I'm trying to figure out what I'll need to line up to do mine. Thanks, Ron


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 1, 2011)

*Finished*

Pressure tested the engine tonight and finished assembling the saw. I put a black starter on it off of a 10-10 because it looked better than the original one. I did a compression test and got scared because it only read 105psi. I soon found out that it was because the compression release was pressed. With new rings and piston cold it has 160psi compression. I'm happy with that. It feels like 200psi with that little starter handle. I will probably try and start it tomorrow.


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 1, 2011)

rwoods said:


> Did you press the wrist pin or tap it out/in with something? I'm trying to figure out what I'll need to line up to do mine. Thanks, Ron


 
I used a clamp and two sockets.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

stinkbait said:


> I used a clamp and two sockets.


 
I like the way you think. Good looking saw. I hope it runs well. Do you have any seat of the pants baseline to judge the result?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 1, 2011)

Mitchell, it looks very good. 

Bet it runs as good as it looks also.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

Just read your saw list. Let me know how it compares to your PM800 which I assume is stock. Ron


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 1, 2011)

rwoods said:


> I like the way you think. Good looking saw. I hope it runs well. Do you have any seat of the pants baseline to judge the result?


 
Thanks. I don't have a baseline though to compare it to.



Modifiedmark said:


> Mitchell, it looks very good.
> 
> Bet it runs as good as it looks also.


 
Thanks!



rwoods said:


> Just read your saw list. Let me know how it compares to your PM800 which I assume is stock. Ron


 
My PM800 doesn't run at the moment needs a few parts (muffler, coil, carb kit, fuel line, and a few other things). Maybe I will get it running some time.


----------



## thomas72 (Feb 1, 2011)

I could use a fuel tank if you do not get the pm800 running .


----------



## heimannm (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice Mitchell, If you have any left over 81/800 pistons let me know, I have a couple of projects up on a high shelf.

You really seem to have knack for the classic McCullochs, love the yellow and black they way you do it.

Mark


----------



## rwoods (Feb 1, 2011)

stinkbait said:


> My PM800 doesn't run at the moment needs a few parts (muffler, coil, carb kit, fuel line, and a few other things). Maybe I will get it running some time.


 
Then it's no contest, your SP81 will no doubt out run your PM800. 

I'll look forward to your in the wood report. Ron


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 2, 2011)

I plan on cranking it tonight, but I probably wont be able to make a video until this weekend. I have a 30" oak that I cut down 2 saturdays ago that I can test it on.


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh one thing that I couldn't figure out was that this saw didn't have a ground wire connecting the engine to the isolated tank and handle. This matters because if the tank isn't grounded to the engine then the kill switch will not work. I had a spare ground wire from a 125 that I put between the engine and the lower handle. Now the switch works great. I don't know how it ever worked before.

I have a 16" bar on it now, but once I get it going and tuned I'll install my new 28".


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 2, 2011)

That turned out nice man, can't wait to see the vid.



Chris


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 2, 2011)

Thieroff said:


> That turned out nice man, can't wait to see the vid.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


 
Thanks! Getting ready to go fire it up for the first time in a few minutes.

BTW that black recoil is one that came from you.


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I fired it up for the first time a few minutes ago. The saw runs good and the acceleration is amazing. I do have a throttle linkage issue that will have to wait til another day. The linkage from the trigger is not letting the butterfly close completely. I also installed my new 28" bar and chian. I wish that I had one of those aftermarket west coast toothy things to put on it though. The stock one seems a little small.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 2, 2011)

A vid or that saw s actually a really nice parts saw IMO.





Chris


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 2, 2011)

Thieroff said:


> A vid or that saw s actually a really nice parts saw IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah. Yeah. The only video camera that I have is on my phone and it doesn't have a light. I will try and get one tomorrow. I did check the compression again after it cooled completely off and it's up to 170psi, up another 10psi in only a 5 minute run.





Oh and I found out today that 8mm wires make a better replacement because they fit tighter in the coils.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

stinkbait said:


> I wish that I had one of those aftermarket west coast toothy things to put on it though. The stock one seems a little small.


 
I glad to hear you're pleased. Let us know when you get that bar dirty. It is a not custom piece but my SP81E from the great NW came with a large MAC factory dawg* drilled to fit.

Ron

*Same as the left spike on your 125.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry, just noticed that it looks like your left spike has been clipped, too. Anyway, you get the point that you can use a full size factory spike if you drill a new screw hole. Ron


----------



## rwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

If I'm asking too many questions just tell me to take a hike. How did your final exhaust port compare in shape and size to the inlet of the muffler? Thanks, Ron


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 2, 2011)

rwoods said:


> Sorry, just noticed that it looks like your left spike has been clipped, too. Anyway, you get the point that you can use a full size factory spike if you drill a new screw hole. Ron


 
They aren't clipped. It's just some of my horrible photoshop skills. I could use one like that if I had one. Now that you mention it, I think that I have the perfect one for it in my in-laws basement. I will have to look for it tomorrow.



rwoods said:


> If I'm asking too many questions just tell me to take a hike. How did your final exhaust port compare in shape and size to the inlet of the muffler? Thanks, Ron


 
No, you're not asking too many questions. I like the attention. The stock exhaust was tapered quite a bit from the cylinder wall out to the muffler. The muffler port was actually bigger than the exhaust port itself. So I didn't change that at all. Just removed all the carbon build up.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks. Ron


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is a short video for those that can't wait for me to make one cutting.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dZ4h3Q8tZOY?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dZ4h3Q8tZOY?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 3, 2011)

Mitch, looks like you got that thing running right.

I gotta get me one of them one day.


Nice work brother.


Chris


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 3, 2011)

Thieroff said:


> Mitch, looks like you got that thing running right.
> 
> I gotta get me one of them one day.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! It will probably still need soem fine tuning once I get to cutting with it, but I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 3, 2011)

Good chit man. Can't wait to see it in wood.

CT


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 8, 2011)

*Video*

Well I didn't get to do any cutting at the in-laws this weekend because my FIL was sick. But, I did get to take the 81 over to Igpoe's this evening and make a few cuts on one of his logs.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PuVzHJkitsg?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PuVzHJkitsg?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds good. What are you running a 7 pin or a 8 pin sprocket? Ron


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 8, 2011)

rwoods said:


> Sounds good. What are you running a 7 pin or a 8 pin sprocket? Ron


 
It's a 7, but I think that it would pull an 8. I'll have to try it.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm planning to set up a 3/8 24" bar PM800 with an 8 pin and a .404 32" with a 7 pin. I know you can bury them with a 3/8 28" with a 7 pin. Can't wait to get released to saw again. Ron


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## stinkbait (Feb 8, 2011)

That's a cool pic randy. What year was that?


----------



## rwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

stinkbait said:


> That's a cool pic randy. What year was that?


 
You can tell the saw is almost new and they came out with them for one year only in the early fifties. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

Early '80s, I was a weekend logger at the time, I drove trucks 4 ten hour days, then logged for three days.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

rwoods said:


> You can tell the saw is almost new and they came out with them for one year only in the early fifties. :msp_rolleyes:


 
I'll deal with you l a t e r


----------



## rwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I'll deal with you l a t e r


 
I'm delusional - I just put three saws on eBay, including a PM 850. I've never sold a saw in my life. Please spare me further pain.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

rwoods said:


> I'm delusional - I just put three saws on eBay, including a PM 850. I've never sold a saw in my life. Please spare me further pain.


 
Stay in one spot, while I find someone to come over and smack the back of your head.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 8, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Stay in one spot, while I find someone to come over and smack the back of your head.


 
Should I put a skull bucket on? If so, I'll have to go buy one as my Dad's old full rim fiberglass from his days with TVA disappeared shortly after I was married and after my bride straighten up her new home. I'm sure my cheap plastic one wouldn't hold up to the blow. :msp_crying:


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 8, 2011)

rwoods said:


> Should I put a skull bucket on? If so, I'll have to go buy one as my Dad's old full rim fiberglass from his days with TVA disappeared shortly after I was married and after my bride straighten up her new home. I'm sure my cheap plastic one wouldn't hold up to the blow. :msp_crying:


 
just a smack, no fractures, mostly noise.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 9, 2011)

That thing sounds good and sure seems top pull strong. How do you think that compares to your 925?


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 9, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> That thing sounds good and sure seems top pull strong. How do you think that compares to your 925?


 
I wish that I could say that it was better, but my 925 is modded. It turns 12,500 rpm out of the cut and 9,600 rpm in that same log with a 28" bar. It's just faster.


----------



## stipes (Feb 9, 2011)

http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/...cks GTG 09/?action=view&current=stipesmac.flv

This was from a GTG we had and the SP80...Look at the chips she dumped out....Aint nothing like a Mcc my friend...Hope you have alot of enjoyment outta your SP81!!!

Special thanks to Levi and his wonderfull wife for saving this......


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 9, 2011)

stinkbait said:


> I wish that I could say that it was better, but my 925 is modded. It turns 12,500 rpm out of the cut and 9,600 rpm in that same log with a 28" bar. It's just faster.


 
Nice...I think i'm sending you my 922 then. They are strong already though


----------



## stinkbait (Feb 9, 2011)

stipes said:


> http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/...cks GTG 09/?action=view&current=stipesmac.flv
> 
> This was from a GTG we had and the SP80...Look at the chips she dumped out....Aint nothing like a Mcc my friend...Hope you have alot of enjoyment outta your SP81!!!
> 
> Special thanks to Levi and his wonderfull wife for saving this......



That saw cuts good.



Wildman1024 said:


> Nice...I think i'm sending you my 922 then. They are strong already though


 
All I did was widen the exhaust port and remove the baffles that are in the muffler. I also removed the base gasket from under the cylinder and dissabled the governor on the tilly HS carb.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 9, 2011)

I actually just went threw my 922 this past weekend. Instead of using the tilly hs I put a larger sdc meant for a homelite 1050/1130 series. Bolted right on with no mods to saw or linkage. Fired it up today and seems to be a great runner. Wonder how it will be in the wood. Only issue is its a non adjustable h version but seems to 4 stroke nice still up top. When I get a better place to work I would like to try my hand as some more mods like porting etc. Should be a stronger runner though as is. Also the muffler is gutted.


----------



## LanjPerf (Dec 8, 2012)

resurrecting an old thread! 

I also recently picked up an older Super Pro 81. Pretty pumped about it...but it's got some age on it. I of course tore it all apart for no real reason. Has about 140-150psi compression from what I can tell so far. Piston isn't scuffed at all...but cylinder walls don't look super stellar.. Wondering if anybody has any leads on good places to get parts for these old saws? Not having any luck with saw shops locally so far. 

For starters, I'm looking for some AV mounts, the starter/recoil plastic guard, air filter, muffler, etc.. 

I also picked up a Pro Mac 700. It's seen less use..and better shape. But so far seems to have a gas leak somewhere. I haven't investigated much yet though other than knowing it has a puddle under it. 

Any experience with these two saws...thoughts/opinions?


Thanks!


----------



## Henry G. (Dec 9, 2012)

I had some luck with Randys Small engine repair. Also get yourself a IPL, many parts on macs fit others saws, clutch, etc.
Check Ebay, had good luck there too.


----------



## mad murdock (Dec 9, 2012)

LanjPerf said:


> resurrecting an old thread!
> 
> I also recently picked up an older Super Pro 81. Pretty pumped about it...but it's got some age on it. I of course tore it all apart for no real reason. Has about 140-150psi compression from what I can tell so far. Piston isn't scuffed at all...but cylinder walls don't look super stellar.. Wondering if anybody has any leads on good places to get parts for these old saws? Not having any luck with saw shops locally so far.
> 
> ...


Post on the McCulloch sticky, lots of great guys and good info on there. I have a PM700, awesome saw!! The SP81 is one I am keeping an eye out for, they are very nice. Keep them Macs going! I have several 10-10's as well.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 9, 2012)

You may have to search through the entire McCulloch thread but there are several good discussions in there regarding the anti-vibe 10 Series saws including Joeymt33's discussion of the different part numbers associated with the anti-vibe mounts.

Search e-bay for parts you need, other internet based search engines will help as well. There are a lot of parts out there for the older McCulloch saws if you will search diligently.

I added a genuine SP81E recently, currently disassembled for clean up and inspection to see what all it really needs.












Mark


----------



## LanjPerf (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys! I ended up buying 3 old saws from same guy...one was the SP81... also picked up an older Pro Mac 700...and my buddy took a 10-10 auto. I'll definitely need to be effective at finding parts. I'm pretty excited about the old saws though. I've got the super pro stripped down already...for no real good reason other than I can't help from doing that when I get a new toy. PM700 is in real good shape..and runs like a champ.

Here's the Super Pro 81:





















And the Pro Mac 700:













Don't have pics of the 10-10 Auto

I found some IPL's which will help a lot. Will keep looking for parts. Some AV mounts, a recoil grille, and muffler are the main things I need for the SP81.

So 2 general questions...from you guys' experience:

1. What would you expect compression to be for each saw? I measured about 130-140psi on the SP81 and 140psi or so on the PM700. SP81 has seen lots more use than the others.. exhaust side of piston looks great..no scuffs. But from what I can see, cylinder walls look a little questionable..

2. What do you think each saw is worth? I picked them up not really knowing much about them...but thanks to this forum, decided to pull the trigger anyways.


THANKS!!


----------



## LanjPerf (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's the Super Pro 81:





















And the Pro Mac 700:













Don't have pics of the 10-10 Auto


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 10, 2012)

Henry G. said:


> I had some luck with *Randys Small engine repair*. Also get yourself a IPL, many parts on macs fit others saws, clutch, etc.
> Check Ebay, had good luck there too.



You must have a lot of cash and a ton of patience ...


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 11, 2012)

LanjPerf said:


> resurrecting an old thread!
> 
> I also recently picked up an older Super Pro 81. Pretty pumped about it...but it's got some age on it. I of course tore it all apart for no real reason. Has about 140-150psi compression from what I can tell so far. Piston isn't scuffed at all...but cylinder walls don't look super stellar.. Wondering if anybody has any leads on good places to get parts for these old saws? Not having any luck with saw shops locally so far.
> 
> ...



Your PM700 fuel leak is probably the fuel line where it passes through the wall in the tank/carb box. Common. NOS and new aftermarket lines are easy to find.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 11, 2012)

An SP81 in great shape may top out over 185 PSI but @ 150 will still run very well. The PM700 will be lower to start with as they were somewhat de-tuned compared to the earlier models like the 7-10. 

Try Fayetteville Repair and M and D for parts, Google if needed.

Mark


----------



## LanjPerf (Dec 11, 2012)

heimannm said:


> An SP81 in great shape may top out over 185 PSI but @ 150 will still run very well. The PM700 will be lower to start with as they were somewhat de-tuned compared to the earlier models like the 7-10.
> 
> Try Fayetteville Repair and M and D for parts, Google if needed.
> 
> Mark



Thanks for the lead! I think Fayetteville Repair might be where it's at. I'm going to email them a parts list and see what kind of luck I have.

Any other opinions on what these are worth?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 12, 2012)

LanjPerf said:


> Thanks for the lead! I think Fayetteville Repair might be where it's at. I'm going to email them a parts list and see what kind of luck I have.
> 
> Any other opinions on what these are worth?



We try to stay away from that question. They're worth what the seller and buyer agree on...


----------



## Henry G. (Dec 12, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> You must have a lot of cash and a ton of patience ...


That was several years ago actually the service was good. I think I have heard others say they had a problem there but I didnt. I didnt spend much I only needed a couple small things. Ebay proved to be a better place once you knew what exact parts fit what and had an IPL to confirm....


----------



## heimannm (Dec 12, 2012)

Henry - Nice to hear from you again, seems like it's been a while.

I made some progress on the 81E last night, I will try to get it together to the point I can check the timing of the stock ignition set up compared to an electronic coil off a later model saw since it seems to bolt right up.

More later...

Mark


----------



## Warped5 (Dec 12, 2012)

Henry G. said:


> That was several years ago actually the service was good. I think I have heard others say they had a problem there but I didnt. I didnt spend much I only needed a couple small things. Ebay proved to be a better place once you knew what exact parts fit what and had an IPL to confirm....



Randy's eBay parts selection is second to none. My only problems are that his prices are too high and the fact that it takes 3 days for items to just leave Ohio. What's up with that?


----------



## Henry G. (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Mark, I'm still cutting and selling firewood, 98% with my Huskies, but not as much- I got a promotion at work and.....well saws got put on the back burner. Glad to be back, my SP81 still runs great even with stock ignition, jug and piston. Not sure what the compression is, but starting it without the decomp is nearly impossible so I would say its good!


----------



## LanjPerf (Dec 12, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> We try to stay away from that question. They're worth what the seller and buyer agree on...



Fair enough  Well I've got $75 in the SP81 and $100 for the PM700. I thought was pretty solid deal...but we'll see.. I've not really ran either much yet..


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 12, 2012)

LanjPerf said:


> Fair enough  Well I've got $75 in the SP81 and $100 for the PM700. I thought was pretty solid deal...but we'll see.. I've not really ran either much yet..



You did fine on both of them. Now get some use out of those saws.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 13, 2012)

Teaser...

















Mark


----------



## LanjPerf (Dec 13, 2012)

Are you holding that in a vise...with the bar? Or some anti-gravity device??


----------



## heimannm (Dec 13, 2012)

Crude but effective
















Mark


----------



## stinkbait (Dec 14, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Teaser...
> 
> 
> Mark



So what's the difference in the timing between the two different modules?


----------



## heimannm (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice to see you post again Mitchell, seems like it's been a while.

As best I could determine, there is no difference. The older two piece does not produce quite a hot of a spark, but does actually advance the timing as the RPM increases enough that I could detect this with my variable speed drill spinning it over. 

The newer one piece does produce a hotter spark, and has a more definite cut off point on the low RPM which seems better to prevent "kick back" issues at the starter when you are pulling it over.

I went into the details over in the McCulloch thread.

Mark


----------



## LanjPerf (Dec 14, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Crude but effective
> 
> 
> Mark



I like it! Looks like I know what I'll be building this weekend... if you don't mind me stealing your idea of course...


----------



## ford832 (Dec 14, 2012)

heimannm said:


> Teaser...




You have your name engraved on your sockets?:jester:You have too much time on your hands-lol:msp_wink:


----------



## heimannm (Dec 14, 2012)

I did not realize it stopped in that position.

My second or third career was an R5 Maintenance Mechanic at John Deere for a while, leave nothing to chance.

Mark


----------



## LanjPerf (Dec 15, 2012)

I shamelessly stole your concept Mark...hope you don't mind. It's already so much better than working on the bench. Mine turned out a little different...and more crude. This is what I ended up just based on what scrap metal I had laying around.. Cub Cadet yellow was the only color I had laying around...so that's what it got. Ignore the terrible weld job..and paint runs.. I had my 6yr old supervising my welding..should have just let him do it..

I'm going to drill another hole through the side of the main pivot, so I can rotate the whole rig 90deg...just forgot to last night.


----------

